# Harrington & Richardson Model 929



## Benaiah (Aug 6, 2009)

OK, maybe I just don't know where to look or I'm blind. I am trying to find out more info on an H&R Model 929 that I just bought. Serial #BB009642. Gun-Data.com's Serialization has "B" series made in 1941. I know this can't be right, because it is a "BB" series. But that's not on their chart. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Incidentally, I bought this at an estate sale for $100. It is in excellent condition and you would think that it has never been fired. The lady I bought it from is in her late 40's and remembers shooting it or one like it when she was a kid.
Any thoughts?


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Try gunpartscorp.com. There are a few regulars on there that know all about H&R's. I think one of them is even writing a book about them. You should find out just about everything you need to know there. I found out the manufacturing date on my 922 there. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Benaiah (Aug 6, 2009)

fiasconva said:


> Try gunpartscorp.com. There are a few regulars on there that know all about H&R's. I think one of them is even writing a book about them. You should find out just about everything you need to know there. I found out the manufacturing date on my 922 there. Good luck with your search.


Thanks.


----------

